
Ask HN: What resources are there for a strong dev to learn computer science? - devjungle
So I&#x27;ve been a developer for ~8 years now. I&#x27;ve got a great job in an awesome team working in the fintech space however I haven&#x27;t got any degrees at all. I rely completely on what I have taught myself, and on the job learning from my peers (only really relevant in the last 3 years - I was all on my own before then).<p>I&#x27;m a strong developer and my team and manager echo that (though room to grow of course), but I worry what it will be like when I finally have to start looking for a new job. I don&#x27;t think I would be all that good at the typical &quot;whiteboard&quot; interview (of which I&#x27;ve never had to do so far, luckily enough). Also, rather than learning how to interview, I am interested in filling any knowledge gaps that I do have in the computer science space. What are some good resources (self driven) that I can use (for an already strong developer) to get up to speed? Most of what I have seen already is starting from the basics, which I already have covered.
======
macca321
This book [http://rob.conery.io/2016/07/03/imposters-
handbook/](http://rob.conery.io/2016/07/03/imposters-handbook/) is written
specifically with you in mind.

